# Grapenuts for fiber



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

We are struggling a bit to firm-up our hedgehogs poop, and have read on this forum that we can give her a little bit of grapenuts cereal for added fiber. How much is an appropriate amount to give her? I certainly don't want her to have any problems with poop that is too firm.

Thanks in advance,

Colleen


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I give my boys grapenuts with their kibble, I just sprinkle a little on top every few nights.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You can also use baby cereal...used to be called "Pablum"...I found a baby rice cereal...just a pinch on top...in theory...Snarf wouldn't eat it. :roll: Mealies also count towards fibre...must be what gives them their "crunch".


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

No matter how much you give, you will find that only 1 or 2 pieces will be consumed.....if even.... :roll: 

I found it easier just to grind all the grapenuts into a fine powder and sprinkle a generous pinch onto the kibbles and mix around, nicely coating all kibble. :twisted:


----------



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I'll give it a try tomorrow night. We grind all of her food so maybe I can sneak it in without her knowing. Yeah, right.... :lol:


----------

